
Vasm: A portable and retargetable assembler - doener
http://sun.hasenbraten.de/vasm/
======
microcolonel
The license for this is effectively nonfree, I don't really see why anyone
would use this over nasm or a plethora of excellent free assemblers.

------
janvidar
I think this project could need some more information about who and what this
project is for.

I've spent some minutes trying to figure out what it does, and I'm not yet
sure. I have a vague idea that it is somewhat similar to certain aspects of
LLVM, but please enlighten me.

~~~
unwind
It's an assembler.

It's a tool that reads assembly-language source code (for an impressively
large array of actual target CPUs), in various syntaxes.

It converts the text into the corresponding machine code bytes, while
optionally applying various machine-specific optimizations (like making
branches short when possible and so on).

It then emits the resulting bits in any of a bunch of handy executable file
formats.

Very impressive, and just what I was looking for the other week to build some
old Amiga code of mine. :)

~~~
janvidar
Thanks - this clarifies a lot.

I was confused with the "retargetable" part, which made me think about LLVM's
backend compiler architecture.

------
gbrown_
Can't seem to find details of the license this is distributed under. Anyone
know/ see something I'm missing?

~~~
RegW
> This archive may be redistributed without modifications and used for non-
> commercial purposes.

> Distributing modified versions and commercial usage needs my written
> consent.

[http://sun.hasenbraten.de/vasm/release/vasm.html#Legal-7](http://sun.hasenbraten.de/vasm/release/vasm.html#Legal-7)

~~~
ronsor
Not free software - I'd avoid this personally. (I have no use for code I can't
modify and redistribute)

